# We replace our tvs every 7 years



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## barbarajon (Jun 25, 2012)

Even I wasn’t aware of this data. Thanks for the info mechman.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

I remember a time when a good TV would last 15 years or more. It's too bad most things become outdated so quickly these days.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

As prices drop and manufacturers make repairs more expensive and difficult by not providing parts and technical data beyond board and panel level repair, more sets are becoming impractical to repair. The shortening of the cycle is driven by these trends as well as the technological changes. People are also less likely to repair when newer technologies that are more appealing exist with prices in proximity to repair cost on older products.


----------

